

Intel and Micron Produce Breakthrough Memory Technology (x1000 Speed) - Murkin
http://newsroom.intel.com/docs/DOC-6713

======
tracker1
This could be incredibly interesting in a lot of ways... I wonder how this
will affect the likes of database servers that have been highly optimized to
treat disk and ram very differently... What kind of boon to memory mapped
databases would this be?

I'm guessing that the best initial use cases for this would likely be Amazon,
MS, Facebook and Google... I can imagine a server blade that has a low-power
CPU, and a TB of XPoint memory with many hundreds to a rack. I would think
that on a large scale C* and other bigtable solutions would see incredible
gains.

Once other RDBMS are better (de)optimized for such a system, they would see
huge gains too.

I don't know that this will leak into personal computing nearly as soon. Low
cost is all relative, and even SSDs are still pretty costly when you need
several TB of storage compared to HDDs.

------
peter303
Is this similar to HP's memrister effort reported in Wired recently? Sounds
like it. "Memory with the density of Flash and speed of RAM."

------
kukx
It's facinating. This technology can replace DRAM and it means that we could
switch from GBs of RAM to TBs in one huge step.

~~~
coldtea
They explicitly mention that it CAN'T replace DRAM. It's faster than SSD, but
way slower than memory.

~~~
kukx
They explicitly said that it CAN be used both as a storage and a system
memory. Indeed it is slower than DRAM, but the difference is relatively small,
DRAM is not even twice as fast, according to the provided data DRAM is only
1.5 times faster.

------
whitecat
Does this have any chance in being put into electronics in the next year?

~~~
hga
Per this WSJ article [http://www.wsj.com/articles/intel-micron-claim-memory-
chip-b...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/intel-micron-claim-memory-chip-
breakthrough-1438099234) there will be production of samples later this year,
with general sales starting next year.

